# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Có bác nào nhận phay giúp em không?

## Letungquang

Em có tấm sắt 24*26 dày 20ly.mai em đi Sài Gòn mua đồ sẵn tiện phay sắt tấm . có bác nào nhận phay giúp em ko a?

----------


## MINHAT

Bạn liên hệ số này nhá .0918225335

----------


## Letungquang

> Bạn liên hệ số này nhá .0918225335


bác o quận mấy?

----------

